# Suche gute RPg Coop Titel



## Britania (28. Mai 2017)

Hi ich suche Gute RPG Coop Games vorzugsweise nicht runden basiert 

Fantasy wäre als Genere nice shooter sind auch ok sollte schon was für 50 stunden oder mehr sein. 

Wenn es im Fantasy bereich ist sollte man mehrere Charakter spielen können.

dan hier noch ne Frage zu Sword Coast Legends die Kritiken sind ja recht negativ da es dem spiel b.z.w. den Editor an umfang fehlt hat sich da was positives getan?

Generel wäre ein game wie Sword Coast Legend Wünschenswert.


----------



## tdi-fan (28. Mai 2017)

Britania schrieb:


> Hi ich suche Gute RPG Coop Games vorzugsweise nicht runden basiert
> 
> Fantasy wäre als Genere nice shooter sind auch ok sollte schon was für 50 stunden oder mehr sein.
> 
> Wenn es im Fantasy bereich ist sollte man mehrere Charakter spielen können.



Ist zwar kein Fantasy, aber _Ghost Recon Wildlands_ kannst im Coop zocken, macht Spaß, und mehr als 50h sind auch drin, hatte 90 Stunden am Ende


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Mai 2017)

Baldurs Gate 1, sowie Baldurs Gate 2 sind Coop spielbare RPGs genau wie Neverwinter Nights 1 und 2 (sind auch alle jeweils ehnlich zu Sword Coast Legends), oder deutlich jünger, allerdings mit rundenbasierten Kampfsystem, Divinty 1: Original Sins. Oder halt das von dir erwähnte Sword Coast Legends, was aber halt, wie du schon anmerkst, vom Umfang her nicht so besonders prall ist.

Viel mehr würde mir da im Moment nicht einfallen, die Auswahl an RPGs mit Coop ist da leider doch recht überschaubar.
Gäbe da ansonsten höstens noch Shooter mit RPG-Elementen die man Coop spielen kann, wie im Fall von Boarderlands 1 und 2...



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Ist zwar kein Fantasy, aber _Ghost Recon Wildlands_ kannst im Coop zocken, macht Spaß, und mehr als 50h sind auch drin, hatte 90 Stunden am Ende




Das ist nicht nur kein Fantasy, das ist nicht mal wirklich ein RPG, geht also komplett an dem vorbei was der TE sucht.


----------



## tdi-fan (28. Mai 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das ist nicht nur kein Fantasy, das ist nicht mal wirklich ein RPG, geht also komplett an dem vorbei was der TE sucht.



Ich habe gelesen "Shooter sind auch ok", von daher, voll beim Thema


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Mai 2017)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Ich habe gelesen "Shooter sind auch ok", von daher, voll beim Thema



Ok, mein Fehler, nehme es zurück, hab ich wohl überlesen.


----------



## Britania (28. Mai 2017)

Wildlands da war uns die Ki zu einfach wir wollen ja was was schon fordernd ist. Baldurs Gate 1-2 und NW 1-2 sicher keine schlechten Games weiß aber schon das 2 meiner bekannten bei der alten Grafik keine Lust haben. 

 Divinty 1: Original Sins schauen wir uns noch an ich persönliche hätte große lust da ich viele der Ideen toll finde und gerade der 2 teil ist nochmal besser was man so sieht in den Videos da sind auch die Kollegen die kein runden basierend wollten grade am überlegen und Lets plays schauen hoffe ich krieg sie rum für den ersten teil wenn der In Aktion ist gibts den ja schon mal für 5-10€ und das ist er sicher wert. 

Ja coop ist aktuell ziemlich mau besetzt dabei ist es genau das richtige den uns ist ein MMORPG einfach zu zeit fressend und man schließt damit halt auch nie ab weil das Game ja dan ins late Game kommt aber ja dan müssten wir nur das Game spielen und dafür hab ich schon eins Star Citizen wenns raus ist in 2-3 Jahren. 

Danke auf jedenfall.


----------

